# Cost to ship our belongings fom australia to canada



## patoria (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone moved their contents using a shipping container from Australia to Canada? We live in Melbourne and wish to move to the London Ontario region. We have a full house and want to know the process,costs, how long does it take to get there etc. I read somewhere that if the company packs your contents then it goes through customs better than if you pack your own. Things like that .

Any and all advice from people who have experienced this before would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ashleigh87 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey there, The only thing I can tell you (which you're probably already aware) it wont be cheap! I used Autralia Post to ship boxes of clothes books etc when I moved over here and that was in the hundreds of dollars. Im sure you could google it and find companies that provide you with estimates?


----------



## PatrickB (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, it's not a direct comparison, but for example, when we moved from Canada to France, we essentially sold all of our belongings and had what little we had left shipped over.

In our shipment, we had all of three pieces of furniture (one chair / ottoman, one curio cabinet, and one hope chest). Otherwise, we shipped over the clothing that didn't fit into our suitcases, plus off-season coats/jackets, pots and pans, dishes etc.

All in, we probably spent about $12,000 - $15,000 Canadian dollars in shipping (and I would suspect it's closer to $15K than to $12K).

If we would have had a full house of furniture, I can only imagine that the shipping costs would be several times that amount.

As to how long to ship stuff, I would expect somewhere around 4-6 months (by boat). Ours was supposed to be 6-8 weeks, which turned out to be closer to 4+ months getting into France and clearing customs.



Patrick


----------



## DebTaylor (Mar 4, 2011)

patoria said:


> Has anyone moved their contents using a shipping container from Australia to Canada? We live in Melbourne and wish to move to the London Ontario region. We have a full house and want to know the process,costs, how long does it take to get there etc. I read somewhere that if the company packs your contents then it goes through customs better than if you pack your own. Things like that .
> 
> Any and all advice from people who have experienced this before would be greatly appreciated.


Hey: International Moving although not cheep it sure beats having to start over with nothing - You are correct that if your boxes are mover packed customs really does like that better - You are probably looking at a 7 - 9 door to door transit time - Why not call Australian Van Lines they will do a no obligation estimate and I hear very good - I would estimate a typical 4 bedroom home to cost - door to door - approx. $10,000.00 - $14,000.00 from Australia.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## DebTaylor (Mar 4, 2011)

PatrickB said:


> Well, it's not a direct comparison, but for example, when we moved from Canada to France, we essentially sold all of our belongings and had what little we had left shipped over.
> 
> In our shipment, we had all of three pieces of furniture (one chair / ottoman, one curio cabinet, and one hope chest). Otherwise, we shipped over the clothing that didn't fit into our suitcases, plus off-season coats/jackets, pots and pans, dishes etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Patrick - Moving to or from France is crazy money! - Would love to know the delay in transit - 4 - 6 weeks is the ETA NOT 4-6 months - unless you sent yours groupage!

Good luck!


----------

